# Coolant Leak at bottom of Oil filter housing



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

I have found my coolant leak...Sort of that is...coolnt is being deposited in the cavity of the oil filter housing..Has anyone had tghis issue ????? I can not see it dripping from any where im thinking i have a small oinhole or something in the cavity..If anyone has any imput let me know..Thanks in advance


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

My money is on your plastic water outlet. It is right above that area and it is plastic.


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

ive been looking at it...i figured it was that also ..but danged if i can find it


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DCCRUZE said:


> ive been looking at it...i figured it was that also ..but danged if i can find it


For me it was leaking right at the very top of where the big hose to the radiator was connecting to the "tree". I think it was cracking on a seem and it was working it's way out from under where the hose was. I didn't see the leak itself, but I did see where it was coming out from under the hose.


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks guys..I will check it out tomorrow ..i have a new water outlet ..i will start at the radiator hose first and see if its cracked..Thanks again guys


ChevyGuy said:


> For me it was leaking right at the very top of where the big hose to the radiator was connecting to the "tree". I think it was cracking on a seem and it was working it's way out from under where the hose was. I didn't see the leak itself, but I did see where it was coming out from under the hose.


----------



## Trav314 (Nov 7, 2019)

I just took mine in and have to get the oil filter engine block replaced as that is where my coolant leak was at, it was a grand to get fixed not cheap at all.


DCCRUZE said:


> I have found my coolant leak...Sort of that is...coolnt is being deposited in the cavity of the oil filter housing..Has anyone had tghis issue ????? I can not see it dripping from any where im thinking i have a small oinhole or something in the cavity..If anyone has any imput let me know..Thanks in advance


----------



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

Unfortunately, that doesn't look like coolant dripping down there. I don't see any spatter on surrounding parts. You have go a bit forensic files with coolant leaks sometimes. But really, that looks like coolant is seeping out of the block, as opposed to dripping.


----------



## Trav314 (Nov 7, 2019)

Correction it's not the oil filter engine block it's probably this https://www.partsgeek.com/gbproduct...eRIhfwuKbplYDK4u3Pz9mC9FgwGE5R4caAqkOEALw_wcB I was going off what a tech was telling me about mine. So if I sounded like an idiot I apologize.


----------



## Trav314 (Nov 7, 2019)

BTW when i got the gaskets replaced and the hoses replaced, it was over a grand, hopefully some of what you're dealing with is covered under some kinda warranty.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I see a lot of people complaining about leaks coming from the bypass hose. Short piece with the metal wrapped around it. Goes from the water outlet and behind the heat shield. I don’t have a 1.4L so I’m not familiar with where it leads beyond the heat shield. Could also be the water outlet since it’s made of plastic and prone to breaking easily.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

DCCRUZE said:


> I have found my coolant leak...Sort of that is...coolnt is being deposited in the cavity of the oil filter housing..Has anyone had tghis issue ????? I can not see it dripping from any where im thinking i have a small oinhole or something in the cavity..If anyone has any imput let me know..Thanks in advance


I replaced the WOH first, only cause I could see it leaking from there (reservoir hose connection). Then my WOH heater hose disintegrated, had oil (from my oil pan leak blowing up onto it) soaked into it, weakening it. NOW, I recently had the heat shield on the front of the engine removed and had steam coming up from the parts that are underneath it, not sure where it is actually leaking coolant at in that area, very small leak, tried black light and all to find it.


----------

